# RIDGID R4511 TABLE SAW RECALL - LACERATION HAZARD - GO HERE .



## kimnick (May 8, 2009)

*RIDGID R4511 TABLE SAW RECALL - LACERATION HAZARD - GO HERE*

*OFFICIAL RECALL NOTICE*

*U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission*
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml09/09311.html

RIDGID
http://www.ridgid.com/Download/R4511_PR.pdf

*RIDGID FORUM*
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27600


----------



## kimnick (May 8, 2009)

corrected typo, thanks


----------

